# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  [Dbat] Office 2007

## marabout

Quel est votre avis sur Office 2007 ?

Personnellement, je dcouvre seulement le programme et, je dois dire, c'est assez droutant... Le look totalement modifi... Une certaine intgration de XML semble-t-il ?

Quels sont vos avis, vos expriences du sujet ?

----------


## ccambier

bonjour, 
j'en suis vachement tonn, c'est clair que c'est en quelque sorte un grand progrs et que ca va changer pas mal de notion de bureautique, mais parfois on a tendance  oublier que les personnes qui devront utiliser ce genre de logiciel ne sont pas toujours des experts...

cot graphique il y a clairement du changement, l'ide des menus est vraiment interessante, mais il faut voir  la longue si son utilisation ne sera pas trop lourde. (je parle en gnrale pour toute la suite Office 2007)

ensuite l'ide de faire une "archive" d'un document Word est bien interessante et surtout, en tant que developpeur ca peut ouvrir pas mal de portes pour des ides de Reporting... 

impatient d'avoir a entre les mains...

----------


## Nip

Le nouveau bandeau est clairement genial, c'est beaucoup plus intuitif et facile d'utilisation que les menus deroulants a 12 niveaux. Seul inconvenient c'est un peu trop large quand la resolution de l'ecran est inferieur ou egale a 1024*768 (en tout cas sur la beta1). Autre avancee pas mal, le format XML pour les documents de la suite et le support(?) du format PDF. Pour le reste et une utilisation strictement personnelle, toutes les aides au travail collaboratif je n'ai pas teste (et testerai sans doute pas de sitot).

Enfin bref, rien que pour le bandeau, ca vaut le coup d'etre essaye. En esperant voir ce principe s'etendre a bon nombre d'autres applications.

Ah si un truc qui m'agace: Visio!!!! Faudrait peut etre faire un effort de ce cote la quand meme, parce que autant vous dire que c'est encore pourri (je sais ca ne fait pas vraiment partie de la suite office, mais bon ils ont sorti une version 2007 quand meme, a moins que ce soit pour faire joli).

----------


## largowinch

Pour ma part quand je l'avais test en beta 2 je le trouvais sympa, plus ergonomique qu'avant bien qu'un changement trs radical je m'y suis vite adapt

----------


## Alvaten

Personnelement je trouve pas mal se nouveau office. J'attend de voire comment vont s'adapter les utilisateurs qui n'ont pas beaucoup de notions en informatique (je connais des personne qui tait compltement prdu au passage office 2000 > office 2003  ::):  )

----------


## lolo3172

pour ma part je teste actuellement vista entreprise et office 2007 entreprise c est sur beaucoup de changement au niveau des differents menus il va falloir un tit temps d adaptation avec toutes les options des sous menus 
pour word on trouve un traducteur integre differents style de numero de page etc 
pour excel j ai juste survolle les differents graphiques possibles ont l air sympas
pour powerpoint on a pas mal d animation de plus les petits dessins qui designent chaque animation sont tres explicites on a plus besoin de tester l animation pour voir se qu'elle fait 
pour le reste pas encore regarde mais je pense aussi que ca va pas etre leger du tout ca et quand meme plus simple d'utilisation pour les debutants car au niveau de l'aide c'est beaucoup mieux explique 
voila un tit lien ou on explique par video les nouvelles fonctions
http://www.linternaute.com/video/hig...e-office-2007/

----------


## LaChips

Bonjour  tous,
Personnellement, je teste Office 2007 sur XP Pro SP2 (en attendant Vista) et je suis agrablement surpris par le nouveau look de l'interface.
Etant donn que je suis toujours sur la version Beta2, j'ai eu des gros problmes de stabilit avec Outlook 2007 (que j'ai du supprimer) mais c'est tout. Jamais de plantage ou quoi que ce soit...
Ensuite l'intgration du XML est vraiment une trs bonne chose pour nous dveloppeurs.
Donc je recommande vivement le passage  Office 2007.

----------


## noussibeau

Bonjour  tous,
si Office 2007 semble un grand progres par rapport aux versions prcdentes, un gros problme existe : un incompatibilot entre outlook 2007 et Active sync ... Mauvais vent pour les fous de la synchro dont je suis.
Pire, il semble (et si quelqu'un a d'autres infos la desus je suis preneur ::lol::  ) que si l'on supprime outlook 2007 pour retourner  l'ancine, l'incompatibilit demeure .. il faut faire un retour complet  office 200X ou X<7!.
Et depuis ce retour, j'ai des instabilit de outlook que je ne peux encore attribuer prcisement (il est possible que mon firewall Zone alarm y soit pour qqchose).
donc ce n'est pas  ::yaisse2::  
Eric

----------


## LaChips

> Bonjour  tous,
> si Office 2007 semble un grand progres par rapport aux versions prcdentes, un gros problme existe : un incompatibilot entre outlook 2007 et Active sync ... Mauvais vent pour les fous de la synchro dont je suis.
> *Pire, il semble (et si quelqu'un a d'autres infos la desus je suis preneur ) que si l'on supprime outlook 2007 pour retourner  l'ancine, l'incompatibilit demeure .. il faut faire un retour complet  office 200X ou X<7!.*
> Et depuis ce retour, j'ai des instabilit de outlook que je ne peux encore attribuer prcisement (il est possible que mon firewall Zone alarm y soit pour qqchose).
> donc ce n'est pas  
> Eric


Je n'ai eu aucun problmes  niveau l moi...

----------


## achos

bonjour tout le monde.
j'ai tst Office 2007 vraiment je l'ai trouv trs beau et trs prforment :
- cot graphique.
- lisibilit.
- le super mega genial Ruban qui rend la manipulation trs facile
- ainsi que la richesse en fonctionnalit et d'autres options.
a mon avis c la meilleure suite pour office aprs office 2003.
en attendant la rcupration de la version finale je continu a utiliser la version bta  eque j'apprci bcp reste  savoir son utilisation avec win vista.

----------


## Ditch

> Je n'ai eu aucun problmes  niveau l moi...


Moi non plus.

----------


## achos

Saviez vous exactement d'aprs vos tests la configuration minimale ncessaire pour install office 2007.
j'ai un 2me PC De marque Dell avec :
 - P III 670 Mhz en processeur.
 - 256 Mo de ram
 - 8 Mo carte graphique
 - 10 Go DD
 - Lecteur Cd 48 x et graveur Cd 52 x

----------


## achos

bonjour ,
je travaille actuellemnt avec office 2007 j'ai constater que lorsque j'enregistre un fichier aue ca soit word, acces, excel, ou power point il modifier l'extention soit : docx, pttx, xlsx pour word PP et excel ou accdb pour access est ce que ca pourra influencer sur le contenu du fichier si j'essaye de l'ouvrir avec une version antrieure d'office par exemple office 2003 et office xp

----------


## Ditch

Enregistre le au format 97-2003 (.doc, .xls, ...) .

Tu peux mme faire en sorte que ce soit par dfaut dans les options

----------


## achos

ah bon, daccord merci pour votre aide je vais chercher dans les options pour configurer le format office97-2003 par dfaut.
une petite question : quelle est la # entre cette format et celui de office 2007

----------


## Ditch

> ah bon, daccord merci pour votre aide je vais chercher dans les options pour configurer le format office97-2003 par dfaut.
> une petite question : quelle est la # entre cette format et celui de office 2007



L'un est en binaire, l'autre en xml. un .docx n'est qu'un fichier zipp si tu veux... Dzippes le et tu verras apparaitre quelques fichiers xml  ::):  Du coup, c'est beaucoup moins lourd comme fichier.

----------


## LaChips

> L'un est en binaire, l'autre en xml. un .docx n'est qu'un fichier zipp si tu veux... Dzippes le et tu verras apparaitre quelques fichiers xml  Du coup, c'est beaucoup moins lourd comme fichier.


En effet, sur des documents texts, la diffrence de taille est divise par 10 parfois !!!

----------


## achos

donc comme a, on peut avoir le mme fichier enregistr avec :
1- extension .docx 
2- extension .doc

le fichier 1 < fichier 2 par diffrence de 10 au niveau de la taille.

car j'ai tst cela est c'est exactement le cas.
donc en peut gagn en taille, c'est l'une des plusieurs avantages et nouveauts de Office 2007

----------


## Heureux-oli

J'ai pu essayer Access et Word, Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation deWord, rien de bien nouveau, par contre l'aspect est beau. Mais au dbut, on perd un peu ses repres.

Pour Access, il est plus facile de dbuter en DB avec cette nouvelle version. Mais les nouvelles fonctionnalits ne sont pas toutes bonnes  prendre.
Les champs multivalus !
Les champs Mmo RTF  gare au volume.
Mais assez convivial au final.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Je programme en VBA sous Access et Excel (ma prfrence  Access). J'arrive  persuader mon boss que la limite d'Excel  65536 lignes est ingrable, et que la plupart des applis je les passent sous Access grce  ceci.

Mais quant il va savoir qu'Excel 2007 gre plus d'un millions de lignes, je serais mal barr. Et dites moi qui peut avoir besoin d'un million de lignes pour grer des fichiers, c'est une abrration. Non ?

Starec

----------


## achos

Bonjour tout le monde,
j'ai rcemment install office 2007 a fonctionne bien avec word, excel, access et power point. mais quand je lance outlook, il m'affiche une petite fentre "configuration outlook":Migration des comptes, .. des prfrences.
et aprs qlqes seconde un message :
"impossible d'ouvrir votre dossier de messagerie par dfaut. Vous devez vous connecter  Microsoft Exchange avec le profil actuel avant de pouvoir synchroniser vos dossiers avec votre fichier de dossiers en mode hors connexion."
j'ai rien compris, je veux seulement lancer Outlook pour crer mon compte de messagerie, si qlq1 peut m'aider Merci.

----------


## Mike0049

Bonjour, 

J'ai galement un problme de syncghronisation entre Outlook 2007 et mon assistant personnel. Il existe un outils pour synchroniser avec outlook 2007, mais il est uniquement compatible avec Vista. En gros, si tu veux pouvoir faire tes synchros il faut galement acheter Vista. ::evilred:: 
Et si certains veulent une rponse de Microsoft, il faut encore payer pour acceder au support.

----------


## Ditch

> Bonjour, 
> 
> J'ai galement un problme de syncghronisation entre Outlook 2007 et mon assistant personnel. Il existe un outils pour synchroniser avec outlook 2007, mais il est uniquement compatible avec Vista. En gros, si tu veux pouvoir faire tes synchros il faut galement acheter Vista.
> Et si certains veulent une rponse de Microsoft, il faut encore payer pour acceder au support.


Euh... J'ai un doute l  ::):  Moi j'ai Office 2007 sous un XP cela me synchronise  l'aide de ActiveSync

----------


## Mike0049

> Euh... J'ai un doute l  Moi j'ai Office 2007 sous un XP cela me synchronise  l'aide de ActiveSync


Ben pas pour moi, quand je veux synchroniser, il me met que outlook n'est pas install.

----------


## Maxence HUBICHE

> bonjour ,
> je travaille actuellemnt avec office 2007 j'ai constater que lorsque j'enregistre un fichier aue ca soit word, acces, excel, ou power point il modifier l'extention soit : docx, pttx, xlsx pour word PP et excel ou accdb pour access est ce que ca pourra influencer sur le contenu du fichier si j'essaye de l'ouvrir avec une version antrieure d'office par exemple office 2003 et office xp


docx, xlsx, ... toutes ces extensions ne sont que des renommages de fichiers ZIP.
(remplaces docx par Zip et ouvres le fichier avec winzip -ou autre - et tu verras du xml partout)

Ce format n'tant pas supoport par les versions prcdentes, ca va tre chaud bouillant d'essayer de les manipuler par les versions antrieures.
Donc, suis le conseil de Ditch, et lors de ton "enregistrer sous", choisis la compatibilit

----------


## Maxence HUBICHE

> Ben pas pour moi, quand je veux synchroniser, il me met que outlook n'est pas install.


sous XP, ActiveSynch et Outlook2007 fonctionnent trs bien.
sous vista, on ne peut pas installer activesynch.
Mais j'ai pas aml bloggu sur ce point, si tu veux jeter un oeil  :;):

----------


## The_badger_man

Il existe un pack de compatibilit pour les versions prcdentes d'office permettant de lire et d'ecrire avec le nouveau format.
lien ici : http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...3-c6bb74cd1466

----------


## loufab

Bonjour,

Suite  la prsentation technet de Toulouse sur le dploiement vista / office 2007 j'ai appris l'existence d'un outil d'audit de fichier Office qui dtermine le taux de compatiblit. Apparement il peut galement s'occuper de la conversion automatique.

Pour ma part j'ai t sduit par les outils de dploiement qui sont trs bien fait et trs performant.

Cordialement,

----------


## Jiraiya_sama

perso, je n'ai test que la version beta... et elle m'avait l'air dj bien aboutie, et vu mon utilisation, remplaait parfaitement ma version prcdente.  :;):

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Je possde la version complte et je peux dire que j'ai t pas mal surpris.  Par contre, je trouve que Microsoft a nglig un peut les programmes comme publisher car le "look" est trs semblable a 2003.  donc, je suis trs tonn du progrs doffice, mais il pourrait donner ce "look" a tout les programmes.

----------


## virgul

Oui tout  fait d'accord avec toi jpjp507 ce Ribbon manque aussi sur Infopath, Access et en partie Outlook. Mais la raison invoqu est le manque de temps car ils ont dj apport beaucoup de modif pour chaque programme...

Donc Publisher, Infopath, Access et Outlook ont t plus remodeler que Word, Excel et powerpoint ce qui n'a pas permis le passage au Ribbon... Je le regrtte aussi.

Sinon je trouve quand mme que cette nouvelle version est une petite rvolution car durant ces dernire annes plus rien de trs flagrant n'avait t fait au niveau de l'UI dans Office. Plus toute les possibilits de travail en quipe et le xml totalement intgr en fait je trouve une trs bonne solution.

----------


## Maxence HUBICHE

:8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  
d'o as-tu vu qu'il n'y a pas de ruban dans Access ????
 :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Je relance le dbat en apportant un point. Je trouve que onenote a volu depuis la version 2003. La possibilit de faire des recherches de textes dans des images de mettre des enregistrements audio est particulirement pratique.

----------

